# Custom Stuffed Dogs



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

I believe I found the perfect gift for my mom.

I found this company that makes custom stuffed dogs. I found them while on a different forum called Model Horse Blab. Anyways, they make portrait plush toys as well.

So, here is what I am thinking. My mom had this dog named Bosley. I am going to order a plush toy of Bosley for my mom.

Company that makes the plush toys:

http://www.shelterpups.com/shelter.php

Pictures of Bosley:


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

You should post pics when it comes in. 

My mom just lost her 3 year old chihuahua, she was diagnosed with diabetes and then stopped eating.  But I would love to get her something like this to remember her by.


----------

